# Paratrooper needs our help! (picking the right 'appliance' for his new digs...).



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

His current 'wheels': https://yeahmotor.com/tractors/strange-lawnmowers/9/?v=1

https://yeahmotor.com/tractors/stra...Lawnmower 1003E&utm_term=YHMT Lawnmower 1003E

https://yeahmotor.com/tractors/strange-lawnmowers/6/?v=1

https://yeahmotor.com/tractors/strange-lawnmowers/25/?v=1


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

I would go with the third one, the '39 Ford "funny Car".


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Some people need to spend more range time


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Not a single blade of grass to where we will move. 

Just a bunch of wild bushes and such and steep terrain.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Where I live you are either going up hill or down hill very little flat land in the mountains, but it is great riding area both for horses and motorcycles. Of course horses are by far a better ride


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

I envy those of you who live in more rural areas. I live in a typical Southern California tract home. I have a decent front and back yard but on both sides my neighbors' homes are about ten feet away. 
I do remember being seven years old in Springfield, Missouri and living on five acres out near the city limits. Between woods, corn fields and cow pastures our neighbors were few and far between.
I would like to say that I wish I were there now but according to my relatives that area was overrun years ago with homes and condominiums.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

This house we are in the process of buying, sits on a hillside. And, it has a large rear deck off of the front room and the dining room. The view the house and the porch provides is truly a million dollar view. You can see for what I would think would be 75 miles or more.

The house sits on .53 acre. But, the vast majority of that land is too steep and brushy to do anything with, short of some heavy equipment and a ton or two of money. Most of that land sits off to one side of the house.

Initially, I was kind of put off by the house, due to it's lot. But......it does sit at the end of a short cul-de-sac, and that cul-de-sac is off of a dead end street. That means the neighborhood does not have any thru traffic. The only traffic will be that of the actual residents. The entire expanded neighborhood is at the end of a dead end street.

We were told we will see deer, wild pigs, coyotes, raccoons, skunks, and other small animals quite often. We do have cats, so the coyotes will be a major concern.

I'm looking forward to the tranquility and remoteness (still only a 15 min. drive to town). It's going to be great to not have cars going back and forth in front of the house at all hours.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> We were told we will see deer, wild pigs, coyotes, raccoons, skunks, and other small animals quite often.


We call them "Politicians" up here.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

That sounds really nice, paratrooper. I would much rather have rugged land around me than neighbors ten feet away. Unless I win the lottery I'll be stuck in the suburbs from now on. 
I have a good friend who lives in the Glendale hills and she can't let her small dog out of the house because of coyotes. It's an annoying little dog that will sneak up behind you and try to bite your legs but I still wouldn't want it to meet that kind of end.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

For whatever reason, I'm just not in love with the house. I feel it's too big for just the two of us. But, my wife wants to live in a house as such to be able to experience having room and not having to have a storage shed.....or two. 

For me, it's location is what draws me to it. We feel we got a good deal on it and my step-son is our real estate agent and he's helped immensely. To be able to go out at night and go for a good long walk and not have to deal with traffic is appealing. It's going to be so peaceful and quiet! 

The neighborhood gives me the strong impression that it is tight knit. Just driving around, people wave at you. Anyways, it won't be too very long until we start the actual of moving. I'm already exhausted just thinking about it...........


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

It all sounds good to me. I've lived in flatland cities since 1957 so I would really enjoy a more rural area. I would also enjoy a larger house. Guns are not my only hobby and too much of my stuff is in boxes in the shed and in the garage.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Here's a few pics of the house.

Rear of house.








Deck view.








Street view of house. Entrance is off to the left side of the garage.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

The views are great I had a coyote problem when I first moved in but they all die of natural causes, it is natural when a bullet passes through a coyotes head that they die. CS paint ball pellets will get the skunks to move on


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

The vast majority of the natural vegetation is extremely dense. So much so, that a person would be hard pressed to make their way thru it. It pretty much surrounds the house.

The only clear area is the patio on the rear of the house. The vegetation is even more dense on the side of the lot opposite the garage. It's literally a no-man's land. And, it's quite steep.

It's going to be a real nightmare trying to keep the windows clean. My step-son was a window cleaner at one time. He says a good tall self-leveling ladder would do the trick. The upper master bedroom windows on the side are probably about 30' above ground level.

No way in Hell I'm going to try and keep the rain gutters clear of debris. I'll call a pro!


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

Very nice indeed. I could feel right at home there.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

The Deck would be a great place for a piece of artillery.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

BackyardCowboy said:


> The Deck would be a great place for a piece of artillery.


I'm going to invest in a really nice all-weather chaise lounge. 

Maybe one with a cup holder, for my ice cold glass of Pepsi.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Way too much greenery for me. (I'm on blood thinners. ) You may want a fire extinguisher or long hose.

Pretty area.

I go at least 3 incher on the deck.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Well, we're about to become the owners of a 2nd home. We go in today to pay for the house. We just did a final walk-thru with our real estate agent (my step-son) to make sure all is the same as it was before.

We took our grandson along with us, and he loved the house. We got the seller to make some concessions and they have been duly noted and recorded.

Not sure exactly how soon we will begin the moving process. I suppose within a day or two at most. I gotta get myself geared up for that emotionally and physically.

Anyways, all the paperwork, new home owners insurance, and all the title work has pretty much fallen into place. We chose to go with a home warranty program that was recommended to us by our insurance company. We'll have that for at least one year, maybe two.

I'm anxious to get my new to me garage arranged and in order. I'm taking my garage cabinets (both floor / wall) with me. I figured if I did leave them, they wouldn't bring all that much more money when we put our house up for sale. I've had them for a long time, and they do have some sentimental value to me.

As we were driving the neighborhood and showing our grandson around, not too very far from where we will end up, there was a guy getting ready to take off on his late model Yamaha FJ-1300 motorcycle. He looked to be about my age. That was a good sign.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

It's done and over with! We pick up the keys tomorrow. Our closing costs were far less than what we had anticipated. 

The seller came thru on the concessions w/o fail. I already have a short list of things to get done via contractor. The money we saved on the closing costs is gonna come in handy.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

paratrooper said:


> ...
> The neighborhood gives me the strong impression that it is tight knit. Just driving around, people wave at you. Anyways, it won't be too very long until we start the actual of moving. I'm already exhausted just thinking about it...........


Call "Two Men And A Truck," or maybe "College Hunks Hauling Junk."

Anything has to be better than renting a U-Haul and losing all your friends.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

high pockets said:


> Call "Two Men And A Truck," or maybe "College Hunks Hauling Junk."
> 
> Anything has to be better than renting a U-Haul and losing all your friends.


We have a good sized cargo trailer. It's 7x7x20 tandem axle. And, my Chev. pick-up is up to the task of pulling it.

We don't have all that many large, heavy, bulky items to move. We're leaving our existing washer and dryer, as well as the fridge.

I do have a good sized gun vault, but I'll empty that and remove the 200 lb. door from it before I move it. I have a large construction job-site tool security chest that I keep ammo in. That too, will be emptied prior to moving it.

My step-son and his son will be available to assist as needed. We'll have plenty of time to do so, as we won't put our house on the market until we are completely moved into our other home. And, it's now getting cooler during the day, so heat won't be an issue.

I am anxious for the next month or so to pass by, and we have all this behind us. That, and we hope our house sells quickly enough. My step-son and neighbors seem to think it won't be on the market for too very long. I hope they are right.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

What about the "strange plumbing" issue?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> What about the "strange plumbing" issue?


My step-son had a retired plumber friend of his come out to the house with us and take a look at the sewer system. He was familiar with them and was not put off by it in any way.

He said that it was in good condition and that because it was recently serviced (as in repaired) that it should be okay. I spoke to some others on the phone and they too said that it was a rather common system to those in the trade.

Everyone said that as long as only toilet paper (no "flushable" wipes or female hygiene products) are flushed, there should be no problem.

We purchased a home warranty for the house. It covers this type of system. Our insurance agent was going to check and see if our regular home owner's policy would cover it as well.

I don't feel as nervous about it as I initially did. Having done some research on it enlightened me quite a bit.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

What happens to the plumbing apparatus in a power-out?

Battery backup?
Rated for how long or how many uses?

We have frequent power-outs, and they've now come to California too. Can your area be far behind?
.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Steve he said they have a lot of under grow to use as a back-up plan


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

We are now in possession of the house keys. I think that means we own the house. Paid for in full and no house payments. 

The wife and I spent the better part of the day emptying one of our storage sheds, and loading the contents into our cargo trailer. Tomorrow, we make out 1st trip to the new house to begin moving into it. Later this week, some help will arrive and we will then move some of the larger and heavier items over. That being a fridge, a freezer, and a gun vault. 

On the 26th, we are having a new washer and dryer delivered. Once the big stuff is there, it's just all boxed stuff left. We plan to more or less place most everything in the garage and then take our time and move it all to it's appropriate place at our leisure. I'm allowing 1/3 of my garage space for that. I figure within a month or so, I'll have all of my garage space back. 

So, it looks as if I won't be getting a m/c ride in for a while. Gotta pay to play.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> What happens to the plumbing apparatus in a power-out?
> 
> Battery backup?
> Rated for how long or how many uses?
> ...


No battery back-up. Most of these systems don't have one. The tank is about 100 gals. or more.

We don't have a lot of power outages here. If we do, it's for a couple of hours. We've been here since 1988 and the longest outage was about 7 hrs. or so.

But yes, I am still a bit nervous about this waste system. We plan to care for it as well as possible. I'm going to look into having an annual inspection done. It is what it is, and everyone I've talked to, said not to worry too much. They are tried and proven to be effective.

It had some repairs just last December. So, I'm hoping it's good to go for a while.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> What happens to the plumbing apparatus in a power-out?
> 
> Battery backup?
> Rated for how long or how many uses?
> ...


1. He's going to install a trebuchet in case the power goes out. Probably on the deck next to the artillery piece.

2. Never use prickly pear if the toilet tissue runs out.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

BackyardCowboy said:


> 1. He's going to install a trebuchet in case the power goes out. Probably on the deck next to the artillery piece.
> 
> 2. Never use prickly pear if the toilet tissue runs out.


Naw.....there's an all night convenience store just about 3 miles from where the house is. If I have to go bad enough, that's where I'm headed.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Paratrooper's already landscaping at the new place. Sorta.

https://www.yahoo.com/huffpost/backyard-bug-explosion.html 
Scroll down to the clip


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Darwin Award: Honorable Mention

Close, but no cigar.
.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Did some more moving again today, and have a fully loaded trailer for tomorrow. It's going pretty smooth, thanks to my beloved hand truck. 

Funny thing! The house we took a pass on, (the one with the insanely steep driveway), is right on the route we take to get to our new to us house. It's still up for sale. Every time I pass by that house, I think to myself how crazy it would have been to buy it. We came close, up until I finally said no.........it ain't friggin gonna happen. 

So now, I will pass by it, probably for the rest of my life. I'm curious to see how long it stays on the market, and who eventually ends up buying it.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

All you need now is to make sure that both of you stay satisfied and happy with your new home.

Congratulations!
May you enjoy it for a long, long time.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> All you need now is to make sure that both of you stay satisfied and happy with your new home.
> 
> Congratulations!
> May you enjoy it for a long, long time.


Thanks Steve! This has to be our forever home. I don't want to move again. Neither does my wife. Now that we've purchased the home, she say's she was kind of on the fence about it.

I said *WHAT? *She was the one pushing us to buy it, as well as her son. She said that she had a few reservations, but didn't want to elaborate on them. I think she was getting tired of house hunting and just wanted to get it done. I didn't share the same mindset. If it took a year to find the right home, so be it.

Anyways, the location of the house is a deal maker for me. I just don't think we could have done any better in regards to that. I'm pretty sure that it's just some butterflies in the stomach and we're a bit nervous.

I am looking forward to those warm summer nights next year and kicking back on the deck and enjoying a tall glass of Pepsi on the rocks.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Thanks Steve! This has to be our forever home. I don't want to move again. Neither does my wife. Now that we've purchased the home, she say's she was kind of on the fence about it.
> 
> I said *WHAT? *She was the one pushing us to buy it, as well as her son. She said that she had a few reservations, but didn't want to elaborate on them. I think she was getting tired of house hunting and just wanted to get it done. I didn't share the same mindset. If it took a year to find the right home, so be it.
> 
> ...


Open to see editing of PT's post


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

It's only "buyer's remorse."
It'll wear off, soon enough.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> It's only "buyer's remorse."
> It'll wear off, soon enough.


Yes, I would imagine so. I'm hoping that within a few months, after all the moving from one place to the other is done, we'll look back and say that we are glad that it's now all behind us.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

The move is going pretty well. We've met a few of the neighbors already and they all seem to be friendly. They made it a point to drop by and say hello and welcome us to the neighborhood.

Come to find out, there are retired and current LE members living in the general neighborhood. Plenty of opportunities to go with others to the range. 

Our cargo trailer is a gawd-send. It's big enough to make the most out of each load. It's exactly 7.7 miles from one driveway to the other. Going to the new house is mostly downhill, except for the last 1.5 miles and it's an easy climb.

I knew my wife had tons and tons of sewing material and notions. But, when you start handling it all, box by box, you begin to resent it.  The whole downstairs great room is full of her stuff. And, I do mean full. And, it's a rather large room to boot. It's gonna take her at least a year to go thru each box and decide whether to keep it's contents or not.

Anyways, the garage is off limits to her stuff. Except for a couple of things. She knows that and is respectful. My garage contents will be the last stuff to move over. That in and of itself is gonna be a real chore. I'm taking all my wall and floor cabinets with me. I have a large tool roll-around with mid and top chests. Over 1200 lbs. combined. Gonna have to move them individually, obviously. 

But, we have time on our side and we are in no hurry. Once our current house is empty, on the market it goes.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Good luck with the new house. 
Hope this'll keep you busy for awhile. I think you bought the house out of boredom,, as in "I need a new toy "
Ten chainsaws, snowmobile, motorcycles ,sewing machines ,Etc. Who knows how many leaf blowers you have, lol. Teasing, 
One thing I did notice, when you buy something, it's always top quality. 
Congrats on your top quality new house.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Good investment,
NOW You better vote for Trump, he's better for the stock markets, keep that pension flowing.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> Good luck with the new house.
> Hope this'll keep you busy for awhile. I think you bought the house out of boredom,, as in "I need a new toy "
> Ten chainsaws, snowmobile, motorcycles ,sewing machines ,Etc. Who knows how many leaf blowers you have, lol. Teasing,
> One thing I did notice, when you buy something, it's always top quality.
> Congrats on your top quality new house.


Can't say for sure it was out of boredom. But then again, who knows for sure. Tomorrow morning, I go in for an endoscopy and a colonoscopy.

Gotta start the liquid prep part of that in about two hours. If I really am bored, I gotta find better ways of curing it..............


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Can't say for sure it was out of boredom. But then again, who knows for sure. Tomorrow morning, I go in for an endoscopy and a colonoscopy.
> 
> Gotta start the liquid prep part of that in about two hours. If I really am bored, I gotta find better ways of curing it..............


Don't worry, it will all come out in the end.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Can't say for sure it was out of boredom. But then again, who knows for sure. Tomorrow morning, I go in for an endoscopy and a colonoscopy.
> 
> Gotta start the liquid prep part of that in about two hours. If I really am bored, I gotta find better ways of curing it..............


 I'm sure everything will be fine, Then head out to your favorite BREAKFAST JOINT. 
Don't be tempted to lift or move anything. 
Ask the Doctor for a written note to the wife, no lifting for a week. Lol.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> I'm sure everything will be fine, Then head out to your favorite BREAKFAST JOINT.
> Don't be tempted to lift or move anything.
> Ask the Doctor for a written note to the wife, no lifting for a week. Lol.


We're moving from one house to the other, remember? A note from my doc will not fly with her.

I've had these done in the past. No issues or problems afterwards. Like a walk in the park. 

I have enough problems already with getting up during the night to go use the john. Now, after taking the prep (16 oz.) my doc wants me to consume another 16 oz. of water so that I won't get dehydrated.

I then go to bed and sleep until morning? Oh yeah, I have to get back up at about 5 or 6 am and do the above all over again. I check-in @ 10 am and the procedure is @ 10:30 am.


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

Too much info.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Slowalkintexan said:


> Too much info.


Ya think so? 

I just finished my 1st dose and it wasn't all that bad. I was pleasantly surprised.

Now, I just gotta get up at about 6 am and do it again.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Okay when is the house warming blow out


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

tony pasley said:


> Okay when is the house warming blow out


PT, DON'T light any matches in either house for a few days after the prep/procedure.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> We're moving from one house to the other, remember? A note from my doc will not fly with her.
> 
> I've had these done in the past. No issues or problems afterwards. Like a walk in the park.
> 
> ...


If you receive ANY anesthesia, even "conscious sedation", do not drive for 24 hrs after procedure.
Can take that long for it to clear yours system; can affect your judgement and your driving.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

BackyardCowboy said:


> If you receive ANY anesthesia, even "conscious sedation", do not drive for 24 hrs after procedure.
> Can take that long for it to clear yours system; can affect your judgement and your driving.


Roger that!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

The procedure went well. Only two small polyps removed and sent for testing.

I did have my doctor write me a note, stating that he did not find my head stuck up my ass. I gave it to my wife.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> The procedure went well. Only two small polyps removed and sent for testing.
> 
> I did have my doctor write me a note, stating that he did not find my head stuck up my ass. I gave it to my wife.


Like BackYardCowboy 24 hours,,,that includes signing of any papers or notes, lol.
Did he write the note after the procedure ? It may not be admissible,lol.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Rent out the old house, you keep your equity and create positive cash flow.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice results!
Mine is coming up in December.
We have to go to the mainland for it, and stay in a hotel overnight. We'll let the hotel's plumbing take care of the, um, MoviPrep outflow.
The only nice part is that the whole thing takes place very near an extremely good steakhouse.
That's something to look forward to.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> Rent out the old house, you keep your equity and create positive cash flow.


That idea briefly crossed our minds. Then, we came to our senses. I've heard too many horror stories about renters and what they can do to a property.

It would be just our luck that we would get some of "those" renters. My step-son even mentioned that it (renting) might be a good idea. I just don't want the hassle of having to deal with low-life's and the damage that they can inflict on a property.

I and we have been renters in the past. But, we were the kind that cared for the property as if we were the actual owners. We left the property in as good a shape as it was when we moved into it. Sometimes, even better condition.

I just want to sell it and forget about it. It will appeal to enough people, that it shouldn't be on the market for too very long.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Nice results!
> Mine is coming up in December.
> We have to go to the mainland for it, and stay in a hotel overnight. We'll let the hotel's plumbing take care of the, um, MoviPrep outflow.
> The only nice part is that the whole thing takes place very near an extremely good steakhouse.
> That's something to look forward to.


We are fortunate to have a local surgical center not too far from our home. Maybe 8 miles or so?

Anyways, it's relatively new and never busy like a local community hospital would be. Always plenty of parking and the waiting room is never even close to being full.

It's small enough that the staff go beyond what might be required to make you feel welcome, relaxed, and comfortable. I've gone there now for about 3 or 4 procedures and it's always been a pleasant visit. My wife has had a couple there and she shares my opinion.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I moved all my ammo over the the other house today. I got it all in my wife's Honda Element. It was sitting kind of low in the rear end, but we got it over there okay.

Using my trusty hand truck, I only spilled two loads. That didn't make me very happy........obviously, but at least now our neighbors know that I'm a guy that curses.

That damn stuff is *HEAVY!* I was trying to make as few trips from the driveway down to the rear entrance of the house as possible. So, I piled on the boxes in an effort to reduce them. That was a dumb move on my part. I tend to do that every now & then.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> That idea briefly crossed our minds. Then, we came to our senses. I've heard too many horror stories about renters and what they can do to a property.
> 
> It would be just our luck that we would get some of "those" renters. My step-son even mentioned that it (renting) might be a good idea. I just don't want the hassle of having to deal with low-life's and the damage that they can inflict on a property.
> 
> ...


You'd have to be careful who rents the property. 
I would rent an advertise lgbtq friendly. Get a gay couple , they'll keep the house nice. 
And if you ever decide to downsize,,, you're all set.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

You also could put the rental in the hands of a management company.

You wouldn't make as much money on the rent, but the payoff is that you wouldn't have to vet prospective tenants, do repairs, and do clean-ups.
.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Renting out our current property just doesn't suit us. We want to sell it and build our savings back up. 

We pretty much cashed out our savings to buy our new to us home outright. We didn't want a mortgage hanging over us. Our property taxes will go up significantly. Wasn't happy about that, but it is what it is.


----------

